# top games with the best graphics !!



## zergpc208

I was reading in book that the top game with the best graphics that look very real are the new DOOM game and Myst game !!

Anyone else have top games that look very real and good graphics  


I never lke the simm games they more for the average person the graphics .Well DOOM game and Myst game is not you need good computer


----------



## Gibbs

Not the best but I loved the graphics on Splinter Cell: Chaos Theory. The lighting effects and reflections on that game are awesome.

The game F.E.A.R is probably the best I've played on my computer. The physics and detail is amazing.


----------



## Smety

These two games have by far the best graphics/engine yet for the PC;

FEAR
Oblivion


----------



## DarqueMist

Smety said:


> These two games have by far the best graphics/engine yet for the PC;
> 
> FEAR
> Oblivion


I'm going to have have to second Smetys oppinion .... the best looking games I've had on my computer are 
1. Oblivion
2. F.E.A.R.


----------



## Jockstar

Yes agree with above. But would like to add Half Life 2.


----------



## zergpc208

What about myst and the new myst game or the game SWAT!!

Wow it looks cool!!!


















More at http://www.justadventure.com/reviews/Myst/Myst_Review.shtm
http://www.infuzemag.com/gallery/albums/Myst-V/screen2.jpg
http://www.infuzemag.com/gallery/Myst-V/screen2
http://www.infuzemag.com/gallery/Myst-V/screen4
http://www.gotomars.net/gallery/Renders/Myst Cleft.jpg
http://www.sfondideldesktop.com/Images-Games/Myst-3/Images-Games-Myst-3/Images-Games-Myst-3.jpg


----------



## zergpc208

What about Riven????





































More screen shots at 
http://www.mysterium.ch/riven/riven_pictures_e.html
http://www.riven.com/riven_screenshots.html

I think this game is 5 years old ??


----------



## Smety

Wow those games do look very nice, damn . . .


----------



## acameron

The Myst series has always been at the top of the graphics game.... :up:

I have to go with Oblivion having some great graphics as well..

I want to add Thief 3: Deadly Shadows as well ... the lighting is great. http://www.gamespot.com/pages/image_viewer/frame_lead.php?pid=528587&img=1&sid=undefined


----------



## Super-D-38

For a car game I like Need For Speed Most Wanted.. Looks real good with full graphics..
But my system struggles a bit to keep up. :down:

Doom 3 is nice at full tilt.. 
I haven't checked out F.E.A.R or Oblivion


----------



## Gibbs

Super-D-38 said:


> For a car game I like Need For Speed Most Wanted.. Looks real good with full graphics..
> But my system struggles a bit to keep up. :down:
> 
> Doom 3 is nice at full tilt..
> I haven't checked out F.E.A.R or Oblivion


Yeah Need for Speed is a decent game.

The Doom 3 engine and the new Unreal 3 engine are hot stuff. Most of the games that have been well developed artistically on those engines have awesome graphics.

For some reason I didn't like the graphics on Oblivion. Far Cry also had really nice graphics but I haven't played it in a long time so I'm not sure how it compares to some more recent games.

I still prefer gameplay over graphics though


----------



## coolguy204

half life 2 has good graphics


----------



## sliver624

Have any of you seen the preview of Call of Duty 3? Those graphics look insane.


----------



## zergpc208

Okay is there not game for PC final fantasy and did it not have good graphics??


----------



## Skivvywaver

Serious Sam 2 has some good graphics. I don't have it installed right now and I should really. Maybe I need to install it.


----------



## zergpc208

Wow that game looks so real


----------



## JEBWrench

First of all: Riven's about 8 years old, not 5.  Myst III is 5 years old.

As far as best graphics, Myst 4: Revelation is the height of the series, hands-down. I had hundreds of pictures in my imager. I'd post them if my computer ever lives again. Even if I have to replay the wonderful game. 

Now, for the best graphics, from my experience:
Beyond Good & Evil - purely whimsical beauty everywhere. Wait until you see the large whales jump from the water, and you'll agree.

Homeworld 2 - Starships and space combat never looked so good.

Doom 3 - That game made most of my friends sleep with the lights on.

Dark Fall has some incredibly haunting images for its simplicity (It's written in Flash for cryin' out loud.)

And... Last in the list, but first in my heart:

Benoit Sokal's underappreciated masterpiece - Syberia. If you've played it, you know, and were floored by it from the very opening. If you've finished it, you might still be on the floor from the rest of the game. 

Just my 0.02 CDN.


----------



## coolguy204

what game has the best graphics out of any game to date on the xbox, ps2, pc, gamecube, xbox 360. (one for each please if u dont mind)


----------



## phil676

fight night round 3 for the xbox 360 has spot on graphics!! when ya playin it its like watchin a real boxin match! 
for the PC i rekon Fear and hl2 .


----------



## coolguy204

hl2 is awesome but mine lags so much. do u really like hl2 give me ur aim so i can talk to you about it i have a few questions for u. i'm not a adult stalker i'm a kid just so u know.


----------



## phil676

wot u mean by aim? dont understand that lol


----------



## coolguy204

aol instant messenger


----------



## RT

JEBWrench said:


> And... Last in the list, but first in my heart:
> 
> Benoit Sokal's underappreciated masterpiece - Syberia. If you've played it, you know, and were floored by it from the very opening. If you've finished it, you might still be on the floor from the rest of the game.
> 
> Just my 0.02 CDN.


Have to agree, the game is underrated and one of the most beautifully atmospheric games I've ever played.


----------



## JEBWrench

The only good thing about its underappreciation is that I got my copy for 10 dollars, unopened.

And it's easily the best game in my entire collection.


----------



## RT

Yup, I got Syberia and Syberia II for about the same. Actually got S II first and was so enchanted I sought out the original. Played them just a month or so ago. 

For those that are unaware, it is a point & click game ala Myst, but there are several scenes that just make you look at your screen as though you were appreciating fine art.
And the storyline is not bad, either. Probably not a good game if you live for the frantic Quake type of gameplay, but if you like the Myst series, you'll like this one :up:


----------



## JEBWrench

I haven't been able to find II yet.

Here's some screenies of I, though:




























Take a moment now to catch your breath.


----------



## Smety

Wow those are nice, when did those games come out?!

btw- JEBWrench I love your sig lol


----------



## JEBWrench

Syberia came out in 2002 and won many many Adventure Game and Game of the Year awards.

And thanks, I wrote it myself in a fit of anger about my Windows/Linux dual-boot box.


----------



## RSM123

Depending what games you're into, there is reputedly another Call of Duty Game due out by the end of the year, and also Armed Assault which is a follow up to Operation Flashpoint (released in 2001) and still heavily supported by mod communities.

http://www.armedassault.com/


----------



## JEBWrench

Do you have any info on that CoD game? I'd be interested in that, possibly.


----------



## RSM123

Hi,

What I read was a very brief rumour in a pc mag here in London a few weeks ago.

There is a debate over whether it will be more Eastern Front focused, or whether it will be modern day.

Try Google for COD related forums, and look for theories.


----------



## JEBWrench

Cheers, I'll see what I can find.


----------



## RSM123

I just searched, but COD 3 though a new game on the 360 and PS3, seems to be much of the same ... ie WW2. Though not sure if it is just the equivalent of COD2 on PC ( I only played the Demo of COD 2, so the screeies don't mean much to me.


----------



## JEBWrench

Well, that's a shame. I'm not going to have either of those any time soon, if ever.


----------



## RSM123

Ask your parents to have a word with Santa 

As regards game reviews, keep an eye on this site :

http://www.gamesdomain.com

I bought a PS2 since I love driving games ( particularly rally) and more than a few are not available for PC ... like the GT and WRC series.

Luckily I have not had the dreaded 'Disk Read Error' yet which I believe means its given up the ghost.  

Are you into military stuff ?

If so you could try Op Flashpoint which I mentioned above, it's now available in GAME and Games Exchange for something like £3 - £5 since its so old.

Some of the mods for it give you new terrain, new planes, tanks, infantry / sf units, etc but are hefty downloads.

Check also here :

http://www.opflashpoint.org

and for general Sims of all types :

http://www.simhq.com


----------



## JEBWrench

Heh. I'd rather have a pile of money. 

I actually used to have a PS2, but, well, Disc-Read Error. Now I'm strictly 'Cube and PC. I get my driving game fix with NASCAR SimRacing, and a couple old copies of Colin McRae Rally. 

I think I've seen Flashpoint around, haven't had a chance to check it out, really.

And I've been to Simhq a few times.


----------



## coolguy204

JEBwrench u need help fixing ur ps2


----------



## JEBWrench

That'll be tough. It went to the scrapheap years ago.


----------



## Super-D-38

OMG!.. I'm giving Oblivion a try... Man it looks sweet. :up:
I'm not even out in the world yet. 

I can say it is a system intense game.. It auto set for medium detail on my setup.. It starts to jump in battles, but not too bad yet.. Still more to see.


----------



## DarqueMist

Super-D-38 said:


> OMG!.. I'm giving Oblivion a try... Man it looks sweet. :up:
> I'm not even out in the world yet.
> 
> I can say it is a system intense game.. It auto set for medium detail on my setup.. It starts to jump in battles, but not too bad yet.. Still more to see.


the sound is nothing to get excited about so leaving it on med settings isn't loosing out on much but be prepared for a big framerate drop when you step outdoors for the first time. The game renders pretty far ahead so when you are looking at all those great vistas a lot of info is being processed.


----------



## JEBWrench

Is Oblivion actually worth the massive system it requires? Or should I just stick with Morrowind?


----------



## Super-D-38

Don't know about Morrowind, but I'm out and about in Oblivion..
Seems fine. It's not drawing all the info fare away. As I run the land I get the "loading area" notice... Once ran right into an enemy as it was drawn right in front of me. 

It doesn't seem to take as much system as NFS Most Wanted does.. 
My frame rates drop in a battle, but seem fine until then.


----------



## DarqueMist

JEBWrench said:


> Is Oblivion actually worth the massive system it requires? Or should I just stick with Morrowind?


If you really liked Morrowind make the jump ... the story is a little weaker in Oblivion but the fighting model works better and the graphics are far better. Also the Mod community is already producing some quality stuff that addresses some of Oblivions shortfalls.


----------



## JEBWrench

DarqueMist said:


> If you really liked Morrowind make the jump ... the story is a little weaker in Oblivion but the fighting model works better and the graphics are far better. Also the Mod community is already producing some quality stuff that addresses some of Oblivions shortfalls.


I'm a huge Elder Scrolls fan, but I can't justify to myself that much of a system upgrade for one game, if it's not going to completely blow my mind.


----------



## DarqueMist

Like any over hyped game it doesn't live up to it. But if you game on your computer at all you know every new generation of games needs more power to run them. Resource wise Oblivion doesn't require that much more than F.E.A.R, Call of Duty 2 or Battlefield 2. I think I can safely say the next round of games coming out are going to want even more to run properly ... Prey and Spore are two coming soon that look like they could be good. So don't look at it as simply an upgrade to play Oblivion, think of it as one to keep you gaming ..... and who knows maybe even jump to VISTA when the time comes ?


----------



## JEBWrench

So, probably best to wait, then. No sense upgrading for too much money now for only one game that's interesting.


----------



## zergpc208

What is Call of Duty Game ?

And is doom 3 coming out ?


----------



## JEBWrench

Doom 3 came out a couple years ago.


----------



## Super-D-38

Well, as for system you can see what I have.. It's old by todays standards.. 
Oblivion wants a 2 gig CPU minimum, but I have a 1.8 AMD... (equal to a 2.5 I think)
I think my RAM and Graphics card make up for the CPU.

It auto set at medium detail, and I've boosted some things without much change.. 
So.. While upgrades are nice they don't all ways need to be expensive and the newest.


----------



## JEBWrench

I'd need a new video card, and more memory, I think...

I'll probably wait until I upgrade my CPU to get Oblivion, though.

Until then, to my friend's bleeding-edge dual-core Ath 64. 

I think that will be able to run it - he got it a month ago because he "could". 
(


----------



## acameron

DarqueMist said:


> If you really liked Morrowind make the jump ... the story is a little weaker in Oblivion but the fighting model works better and the graphics are far better. Also the Mod community is already producing some quality stuff that addresses some of Oblivions shortfalls.


Hey DM, what Mods have you tried? I have not dnloaded any of them yet. Any favorites?


----------



## socializer

F.E.A.R have the best physic and graphic engines I've ever seen. Very impressed by that game.


----------



## DarqueMist

acameron said:


> Hey DM, what Mods have you tried? I have not dnloaded any of them yet. Any favorites?


I wanted to play the game through unmoded to see what it was like before getting into anything that would alter gameplay. The only one I've tried so far that I've left on is a simple single file one that I can't remember where I found. It changes the Imperial Dragon Armor rating to match Glass for light and Daedric for heavy, also it removes the enchantments so you can put ones that are less lame on it. It was good looking paladin style armor that I was really dissapointed with when I found it .... the reward for completing the main quest should have been better than what I was already wearing (self enchanted Glass Armor) so I had no qualms about altering it.

Now that I've done about all I can in Oblivion with my main character I'll probably jump into the mods more starting with the ones recomended on TweakGuides.com then I'll go on to look at mod sites that allow users to rank what has been uploaded like OblivionSource


----------



## acameron

DarqueMist said:


> I wanted to play the game through unmoded to see what it was like before getting into anything that would alter gameplay.


Yeah, thats why I have not dnloaded any yet either. I think the first one I will try is the the mages tower. ($1.50 to buy from Bethesda but I am playing an Assasin / Mage type character and I really like the Idea of having my own tower  ).

I guess I should give the thread back to the OP now.


----------



## Lazarus_Long

Freelancer for this space pirate.


----------



## JEBWrench

Freelancer was a great one, I forgot about that.

American McGee's Scrapland has gorgeous graphics, and is pretty underrated, too.


----------



## James D

Don't forget about Total War, Medival total war 2. 

REQ:
3.2 Ghz Ht 
1 Gb ram 
7800 Gt 256 mb ( must) pci ex

AND Neverwinter Night 2 (release in Sep 19). 

REQ:
2.4GHz P4,
512MB of RAM, 
NVidia 5600Ultra or ATI 9500pro or better

And a RTS that is out already Age of empires 3 (graphicly sweet, but lacking gameplay)

These (except for AE3) are on my wish list. 8-] Yea, FPS Half life 2 has got my vote. GO DOD!

Jimmy


----------



## JEBWrench

I actually like Medieval and Shogun Total Wars more than Rome.

But in terms of graphics, R:TW can't be beat.

(And fyi - the Total War series was Shogun, Medieval, and then Rome - Rome's the third game. But not many played Shogun.)


----------



## James D

ummm I know, I have all 3. I didnt like Shogun due to the units all being the same for every clan (but was awesome for its time). Medieval was pretty sweet due to the different units and massive game campaign. Then Romes Graphics (at the time) were the best, plus the different amount of units and different races made for a game that replay value in immense. So this is why I can't wait for Total War: Medieval 2. Anything else comin out thats goin to have a req for a 256 graphics card?
Jimmy


----------



## JEBWrench

Ohhh, I understand now. I didn't realize they were making another Medieval. That's great.

You say it's going to require a 256?


----------



## Smety

socializer said:


> F.E.A.R have the best physic and graphic engines I've ever seen. Very impressed by that game.


Not True, Oblivion has Havok 3.0 engine, which is the best physics engine you can have atm. Games like HL2 and FEAR use 2.0 I beleive . . .


----------



## hynesy

Is there a Physics card being released by 1 or 2 companies?, i thought i heard something about that...


----------



## InfernoReaper

There is the AGEIA PhysX&#8482; that was released a short while ago and is coming out with almost all Alienware computers

And to stay on topic I much prefer Pong's graphics  

The Unreal Engine decimates all others


----------



## dude101001

look the best game with graphics is world of warcraft have you ever seen the intro for it or for world of warcraft burning crusade? u got to its posted at http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/downloads/movies.html u got to see it then say wat game got the best graphics ok


----------



## Gibbs

Smety said:


> Not True, Oblivion has Havok 3.0 engine, which is the best physics engine you can have atm. Games like HL2 and FEAR use 2.0 I beleive . . .


FEAR uses the Lithtech Jupiter Extended engine. Lithtech has always been known for being behind other engines even back when the Quake 3 engine was the best going. So that's wrong


----------



## Jones

dude101001 said:


> look the best game with graphics is world of warcraft have you ever seen the intro for it or for world of warcraft burning crusade? u got to its posted at http://www.worldofwarcraft.com/downloads/movies.html u got to see it then say wat game got the best graphics ok


Sorry man, but Oblivion is superior to WOW in many ways. Mainly because it's a newer game and takes advantage of more powerful hardware capabilities. WOW is good, yes, but Oblivion is phenomenal!

The environments are more refined, the equipment and objects in the game have better textures and more detailed models, and the water and weather effects are amazing. If you haven't played it yet, go get it. You won't be disappointed!


----------



## dude101001

ok then where can i find the web page for the game


----------



## Jones

Here: http://www.elderscrolls.com/games/oblivion_overview.htm

Drool away! 

Also check this thread for alot of user screenshots:
http://forums.techguy.org/games/511847-oblivion-screenshot-thread.html


----------



## DarqueMist

Jones has got it right ... for graphics and physics Oblivion is still ruling. (I have a lot of screenies posted in the thread he mentioned, and those aren't even at maxed settings because my vid card can't handle it)

Crysis might dethrone it, but we'll have to wait and see


----------



## RootbeaR

GTR2 racing sim game. Replays look like you are watching tv. Check it out here and to get a free demo download.
http://www.gamespot.com/games.html?type=top_rated&platform=5&page_type=games&tag=subnav;top_games


----------

